# Domains für eine einmalige Gebühr...



## surffix (6. Februar 2003)

Hi,

Kennt jemand von euch eine Seite, bei der ich für eine einmalige Gebühr Domains erhalten kann?

Ich kenne dort nur die Seite: http://www.dom4u.net

Dort bin ich auch im besitzt einer Domain. Musste leider feststellen, das die Weiterleitung sehr lange dauert. Der Supoort ist sehr schelcht.
Und wenn ich Dinge an der Domain ändern möchte, die nicht übers Webinterface geändert werden können, wird man eigentlich direkt wieder abgeweisen, da das System angeblich umgestellt wird. Dies aber schon seit mehreren Monaten. 

Kennt jemand einen anderen Service / Website?

Wichtig ist, dass man nur eine einmalige Gebühr hat. (keine monatlichen kosten)

Gruß Alex


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Februar 2003)

You get what you pay for.

Sorry, aber so ist's nun mal. Wenn du nicht bereit bist, für eine Domain deren normalen Preis, der bei weitem nicht viel ist (ca. 12 € / Jahr bei .de's), dann kannst du auch keinen Service bzw. ein perfekt funktionierendes System erwarten.


----------



## Gammelroggen (8. Februar 2003)

http://www.freecity.de

9,99 € einmalig


----------



## Gammelroggen (8. Februar 2003)

http://www.freecity.de

9,99 € einmalig


----------



## Feldhofe (20. Februar 2003)

Tjaaa.....aber das ist mit Werbung!!


----------

